# Dimmer para transformador.



## danielón (Jun 14, 2007)

Hola: alguien sabe   de un circuito  dimmer que pueda regular el primario de un transformador 220v 12v 4A. que ande bien   Porque tengo uno que me recalienta el transformador ( a mi Tambien :evil: ) es para regular la velocidad de un motor tipo limpia parabrizas (2,8 A CC)
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2007)

No seria mas facil regular a la salida del transformador ?


----------



## Manonline (Jun 14, 2007)

No se mucho sobre esto pero no seria mejor un PWM? Si le bajas la tension al motor, le quitas fuerza. Un PWM regula la velocidad por medio de pulsos y es mas eficiente creo...

SUERTE!


----------



## danielón (Jun 15, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No seria mas facil regular a la salida del transformador ?


Hola:Si  seria mas facil, lo que no te dije es que estoy reparando un equipo que es un agitador y el  dimmer actua sobre un transformador (220v a12v; 4A), que luego de rectificado (sin filtrar) energiza un motor tipo limpiaparabriza( el dimmer esta funcionando como "regulador de velocidad" del motor de 12v CC y un consumo aprox de 2,8A  CC al maximo, el problema es que despues de 5 min sale humo del transformador , lo cambie por uno mas grande 5A, ahora 15min y olor a quemado o recalentado, aparentemente el dimmer regula, lo medi en el primario de 220v AC baja a 110v ACy el secundario 12c a 6,5v AC, tambien controle el puente de diodos, todo OK, ahora voy a controlar todo el dimmer desde los capacitores, diac,triac o con un dimmer que tenga la certeza de anda bien y sino,lo  me queda por hacer es  regulador en el secundario, esto no lo queria hacer porque el dimmer es parte del diseño original del equipo, de todas forma muchas gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## Chaca (Jun 15, 2007)

Hola, No creo puedas lograr la regulacion con el dimmer en el primario porque seguramente los transformadores estan diseñados para ondas senoidales y con el dimmer esto no es asi.
Seguramente los transformadores se recalientan porque se calienta el hierro y no el cobre por lo tanto cambiando el diametro del cobre no logras nada.
Tendrias que pensar en un transformador con un entrehierro para ver si deja de saturarse el circuito magnetico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2007)

Un buen motivo para el recalentatamiento podria ser que tu dimer no regule igual para los semiciclos positivos que para los negativos de la tension de alimentacion (220 VCA) con lo que le estaria mandando un valor de corriente continua a tu transformador, o sea futuro transformador quemado.
Como dijo "Manonline" con un regulador PWM (Modulacion por ancho de pulso) o incluso un regulador serie, a la salida de la tension continua tendras el efecto deseado.


----------



## danielón (Jun 19, 2007)

Antes que nada, les agradesco por constestarme a todos, primero lo que hice fue conectar un regulador, que se con seguridad andaba bien, 1/2 hora,  sin problemas, no calienta el transformador para nada. Lo siguiente era probar los componentes de l regulador viejo y ahi  , el tecnico que lo arreglo anteriormente "confundio" un diac con  un diodo y le puso un 1N4148, asi que ahora estoy  . asi que ahora cambio lo que estaba mal y otra cosa mariposa. gracias por todo


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 21, 2010)

yo regule un transformador con un dimmer y se me quemo, puse el dimer el el secundario ya que regule 50 volt y funciono bien le puse un varistor para que no metiera ruido al secundario el trafo era de 50 volt 4 amper y lo uso para calentar un alambre de micron para cortar telgopor, saludos


----------



## santiagomtz (Ago 31, 2017)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> yo regule un transformador con un dimmer y se me quemo, puse el dimer el el secundario ya que regule 50 volt y funciono bien le puse un varistor para que no metiera ruido al secundario el trafo era de 50 volt 4 amper y lo uso para calentar un alambre de micron para cortar telgopor, saludos



me podrias decir como lo hiciste ?


----------



## ravijorge (Ago 29, 2021)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> yo regule un transformador con un dimmer y se me quemo, puse el dimer el el secundario ya que regule 50 volt y funciono bien le puse un varistor para que no metiera ruido al secundario el trafo era de 50 volt 4 amper y lo uso para calentar un alambre de micron para cortar telgopor, saludos


Hola. Estoy en la misma situación, cómo le hiciste para conectar el dimmer en el secundario? Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 29, 2021)

Colocarlo en el secundario, implica mas potencia del lado del dimmer. Si aun asi lo quieres probar, colocalo antes del puente rectificador, ya que solo trabaja con corriente alterna


----------

